# Push Reel Mower During Overseed?



## voidsherpa (Aug 16, 2020)

I dethatched, aerated, scalped and 1/4" topdressed with black soil and seeded with pregerminated KBG (5 day soak) mixed with organic fertalizer. I also put a bit of the mix in a pot. Would it be safe mow short with a push mower as I still do not have any *** sprouting yet (2'ish days since seeding)? Trying to figure out if there is anything more I can do to gain an edge.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That's the problem with overseeding with KBG. It's a challenge with how much time establishment takes. Your going to have to mow your existing grass and walk on your seeds several times while waiting for the seeds to germinate and develop so as not to let the grass crowd out the seeds. I'd say go ahead and mow and hope for the best. Using a plant growth regulator a few days before seeding can also help.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

yeah im in the same boat w my front lawn, I killed off all the crabgrass and leveled w soil. so there's a bunch of open bare areas. I overseeded w a seed that has 40% ***.

i scalped it first, and I've been basically continuously mowing it w a manual reel mower. front yard on our property is small because our lot is pie shaped. but there is lots of little kbg's up, they just don't move too quick like anyone will tell you. figured I had nothing to lose. I pick the mower up to turn and walk gently. hoping they're resilient and make it.. guess we'll see. they said it couldn't be done so thought I'd try anyway lol. figured since it's not thick I might have a chance.


----------



## voidsherpa (Aug 16, 2020)

I guess my real question at what point in germination does it become bad to walk on a seeded area, just when it sprouts? Also I tank mixed Propiconazole when I applied Tenacity since I've read it has some PGR effect but a pop up thunderstorm began raining .1" when I was on the last 1/5th of the lawn so I doubt there was any foliar absorption.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I thought you weren't supposed to mix Tenacity and Prop? Maybe I misread that. You are going to have to mow, like they say... just try not to twist your feet at all. Get on and get off.


----------



## voidsherpa (Aug 16, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to mix Tenacity and Prop? Maybe I misread that. You are going to have to mow, like they say... just try not to twist your feet at all. Get on and get off.


I tried looking it up and came to no real conclusion, although a thread from a month ago on this forum just saying they did it and had no issue. Figured I'd do the same and see what happens.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I read it somewhere, looks like it worked fine for you!


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

i rotary mowed my kbg bewitched overseed and the seeds appear to be germinating fine within the slits from the sun joe scarifier tool. I wouldn't worry about it too much. I didn't even top dress over the seeds. I got lazy because i figured it'd be hit or miss with everyone saying overseeding kbg is a waste of time but i saw seed germination in about 10 days.


----------

